# Help me sex my frog!!



## brandolando4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello,

I just caught this little gal up in the valley. Is it female or male? I think it's female.


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

What species? Can I guess Hawaiian auratus since you "caught it in the valley?"

I wouldn't be confident guessing either way. Hopefully someone more experienced can tell?


----------



## brandolando4 (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes Hawaiian D. Auratus.


----------



## brandolando4 (Oct 17, 2015)

She looks fatter then the ones I have caught prior to this.


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

I've spent a lot of time running around manoa and never saw any of these guys. My brother and cousin saw a blue and black oh the big island though. Can't help sex it, but it's awesome you found one!

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## brandolando4 (Oct 17, 2015)

I really want a blue one!!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Can we get a back shot?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## adolph123 (Feb 24, 2016)

Female 

Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------

